
A Simple JavaScript change to reduce your build size - patrickgordon
http://patrick-gordon.com/blog/2016/8/31/reducing-bundle-size-easily
======
korynunn
Another effective change:

npm un --save lodash

~~~
jdd
No-trololo: Lodash is modular so you can use cherry-pick the methods you want.
There's plugins to make it easier and further reduce bundle sizes.

[https://github.com/lodash/babel-plugin-
lodash](https://github.com/lodash/babel-plugin-lodash)

[https://github.com/lodash/lodash-webpack-
plugin](https://github.com/lodash/lodash-webpack-plugin)

